# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  \.. ح ‘ـروف مبع ـثرة = كلمآت ../

## ليلاس

*ـآلسسلآم علييكم .."*

*لعبة حلوة خطرت على بآلي .. مفيدة و مسلية ..*

*و هي عبآإرة عن ::*

*رح أحط كل يــــــــــوم حروف مبعثرة ..*

*و أنتوا تكونوا منهم كلمآت ..*

*مثل / أسمآء ؛ أفعآل؛ جمآد ؛ حيوآن >> محشومين ..*

*إن ششآء تكون وآضحة ..*

*نبــــــــــــدأ :*

*/*
*\*
*/*

*س ؛ ر؛م ؛ أ ؛ب ..*

*ملآحظة يمكن حذف حرف بشرط إستعمآل البآقي .."*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*س ؛ ر؛م ؛ أ ؛ب ..*
وعليكم السلام 
ما فهمت الفكره كامله أستخرج من الحروف إسم+جماد+++...أو بســــ شيء من هذه الأشياء؟؟؟؟؟ 
*أسمآء: سامر* 
*أفعال : مارَس*

----------


## ليلاس

*أهلآ أخووي ..*

*إستخرآجك صحيح ..*

*و إللي أقصده إنه من الممكن عند ترتيب الحروف الحصول على أسمآء و جمآد و غيره الكثير ..*

*تسلم ع المششآركة الج ـميلة ..*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وعليكم السلام أختنا تفضلي بعض من الإجابة 
مر بمعنى طاف ومُر ( عكس الحلو ) - سر - سار - أب - أم - سم _ ابر - بر - بس - سب -رسم -رسب - ...أترك الباقي لبقية الأعضاء 
شاكر جهودكم اخت ليلاس واعيادكم سعيدة

----------


## ليلاس

*تسسسلم أخوي [قطرة عطآء ]..*

*ع المشششآركة الفعآلة ..*

*الله يعطيك العآفية .."*

----------

